# Small Aluminum Plate Shooter



## The Gopher

just finished this one up and it is one of my favorites. it is made from 1/4" aluminum plate. although it is small it doesn't feel like when holding and shooting it. It is bigger than the credit card shooter. I thought the quarter inch plate might be too thin and uncomfortable but it isn't too bad. I think if this was made with 3/8 or half inch aluminum or G10 it would be real nice, I don't think i'll be able to do that though, don't have G10 and don't have very good metal workign tools to do anything much over 1/4" aluminum. I really like how slim it is and comfortable to hold. Enjoy!


----------



## Qucifer

Very cool! Concealed carry slingshot.

Q


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH

UUUU!! those are some nice finger grooves... that´s giving me some "pirate ideas"

really cool piece!!


----------



## M.J

That looks awesome, Gopher!
What kind of tools do you use to work aluminum?


----------



## The Gopher

i did as much rough cutting on a metal cutting bandsaw at work, then it was mostly file work and an abrasive pad to finish it. Aluminum clogs files quickly and you never want to grind aluminum on a grinding wheel.


----------



## mxred91

That came out really nice. Having done one of mine recently in aluminum I can appreciate the added effort compared to wood, but that metal cutting bandsaw I am sure made things easier. I found I could use an aluminum oxide drum sander on aluminum, but it did not last too long.


----------



## brockfnsamson

very cool!


----------



## e~shot

Cooooool


----------



## The Gopher

thanks guys.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

This is very very cool......it has a very sleek look about it. I've always loved the metal shooters, not sure if I'll ever get around to trying my hand on one, but I can stare at everyone else's for now..









I have a lot of fun with my CC shooter, and that extra lock in finger slot looks like it adds stability and comfort to the frame, with little sacrifice on portability. Great job and thanks for sharing it with us as always!

Cheers - John


----------



## Southpaw LW

Yep, this is definitely my new project for the weekend. I'm going to try it in 3/8" micarta. That'll give me an indestructible SS that I can sculpt a bit more but will still be incredibly pocket-able. Thanks for the design Gopher!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I like it


----------



## marcus sr

thats really nice


----------



## mckee

nice looking shooter!


----------



## Jim Williams

Very nice! That's got me wanting to make one now as a little target shooter.


----------



## Gib

It is neat


----------



## Performance Catapults

Nice job.

I'm kinda partial to aluminum.


----------



## Classic Slingshot

good job very nice designs


----------



## Tom in Kingman AZ

With the alum part as a buckle and the bands as a belt that would not only go unnoticed but be accepted by all as a "fashion statement".


----------

